# any Pintzu owners out there?



## allenmorgan (Nov 29, 2011)

my puppy. Moe, is a Pintzu. half minpin half shitzu. anyone heard of this breed or have one? he will be 2 next month and literally has become my child. could NOT do without him.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

A Pintzu is not a breed. It is a cross of two different breeds so is a cross-breed. I haven't personally seen this cross and can't quite visualize it as you are crossing a short haired, fairly fine built dog with a hairy chunky built dog. Do you have pictures?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A mix of 2 breeds isn't a breed. A lot of people don't understand the mix names that some breeders make up for their mixes, so other people with a Shih Tzu/Min Pin mix may not call it a PinTzu. But so far, no, I haven't met anybody with a dog of that particular mix. He sounds cute! Any pics?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a Miniature Pinscher but I do not have a Min Pin Shih Tzu mix. I would love to see photos of your pup.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds like an old car...


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

I've never heard of a "Pintzu" either. Boy, people are mixing anything and everything these days! I'd love to see pics of your pup. Love the name "Moe." 

Like Kyllobernese-- I'm curious why anyone would want to start a breed by mixing Shih Tzus and Min Pins together. They are so... different. Who is the breed founder? I would be really interested in checking out her website and hearing the thoughts behind it. 

I adopted an L.B.D. this summer ("Little Brown Dog" lol)-- Can't wait to see what breeds are in her makeup. We have one of those "doggy DNA tests" out there right now, being analyzed. When it comes back, I'm going to mash all the breeds together and come up with the Geekiest Breed Name Possible, LOL. 

Would love to see pics of Moe!

Jen


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

As others have said, this isnt a breed, but a mix/mutt/cross bred ect.

Since its a mix, there will be no one who can tell you exactly how they should look, act, what size, hair texture ect.

We have one that comes in for grooming, minpin shape but tzu hair. Dog is a nervouse wreck. But I blame that more on the owner. Since the first time the poor thing got groomed was when it was 1.5 years old. matted to hell, just a mess. its a little better now, but still unpredictable and a danger to us groomers and itself.While being groomed.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I found at least two "breed info" websites that mention the Pintzu and point out that it's not a breed, but a mix of breeds.

Which begs the question, "Why are they discussing it on a breed info website?" A bit like mentioning a Persian on a dog site and saying, "The Persian is not a dog, but a cat."

Anyway, there are assorted pictures out there if you do a Google search. As expected, they range from dogs that look like a Min Pin to dogs that look like a Shitzu.



> he will be 2 next month and literally has become my child


 I'm happy for you, but sometimes the term "literally" is overused.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Children are a lot harder to care for than my dogs. And I love them more... no offense to anyone... but I gave birth to them.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> Sounds like an old car...




When I first read Pintzu I thought "what the heck is that?" I thought a new vacuum.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I feel like I can't even have conversations anymore with owners of designer dogs... They're like "I have a bug"... "I have a Teddy Bear"... "I have a etc.."

A WHAT??? I have bugs and teddy bears too.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> I feel like I can't even have conversations anymore with owners of designer dogs... They're like "I have a bug"... "I have a Teddy Bear"... "I have a etc.."
> 
> A WHAT??? I have bugs and teddy bears too.


Bugs? What kind of bugs? Madagascar hissing cockroaches? Giant Water Bugs? (nasty things btw) 
I don't have a teddy bear, I will admit it, I have a stuffed dog named Charlie. Bears were never my thing, even as a young child, I always preferred horses and dogs.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

My kids have teddy bears... but they end up becoming the wheaten's cuddle toys.

A bug is a boston terrier and a pug mix. LOL.... didn't you get the memo???


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> My kids have teddy bears... but they end up becoming the wheaten's cuddle toys.
> 
> A bug is a boston terrier and a pug mix. LOL.... didn't you get the memo???


Gah, I'm falling behind with the times, maybe its because I'm still on 3G and the memo was so 13 seconds ago, lol. At least its not a doodle. *blush* I have a doodle. Schnauzer Poodle a family member couldn't keep anymore. We got him from them when he was 6 months old, and if I remember right she payed a fortune for him.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I think that's a shame too... every person now who takes in a dog who needs a home, rescues...etc ends up having to justify their dog if it's mixed with a poodle to avoid being discriminated as a "designer breed owner". They're essentially bred with every breed out there... and because of this they're "great for allergies"... um... no. LOL. So hypothetically speaking ALL dogs bred with poodles are great for allergies.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats an odd mix, love to see pictures of Moe !


----------



## abigail1989 (Nov 22, 2011)

Vet said my dog is most likely a terrier/shihtzu. Would that make him a shihtier?

Ahhhh that was pretty lame. lol.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

abigail1989 said:


> Vet said my dog is most likely a terrier/shihtzu. Would that make him a shihtier?
> 
> Ahhhh that was pretty lame. lol.


That would be a shihter or just a little shiht.  buhdumbum ching!

We make funnies Abigail!


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I've not heard of this mix before . . . . nor seen one. I would love to see photos. 

I'm really curious of what head and body shape Moe would have, as the two parent breeds are so incredibly different in structure. I'm sure Moe is adorable.

SOB


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I googled them... most seem to look more like a shih tzu with shorter hair.

This lady down the street from me (when I first moved in) had to introduce her dogs to me... since mine were outside ... she told me they were her purebred labradoodles and she was a breeder... when she asked about mine I told her that Phoenix was a purebred Dane and Duece was a purbred cockylab ... she didn't like that very much but I got a chuckle... LOL


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, now that the OP now knows that her dog is not a breed and will probably never post a.question again in fear of ridicule, we can now move on can't we? Yes there are people who don't do their research (I was one of them - 'was' being the.operative word), bit isn't the purpose of a.dog forum to educate and inform others about these four-legged creatures we love so dearly? You clearly have the knowledge so why not dispense it like the wise people you are? When I didn't know any better(as a result, I have a dog commonly called a 'Schichon', 'Zuchon', or 'Teddy bear' but I call her my beautiful mutt or my.Shih-Tzu Bichon), I came across another forum amd left it because they were so rude and mean to those with such questions like the OP's. Then I found this forum and found that people were more civil and more willing to inform. I have learned a lot from this forum so why not invite those like me and the OP to do the same? I agree that some breeders like to convince their buyers that 'Rottapoo' is a breed and some of the names are just plain ridiculous but hey maybe we can convert the naive to more knowledgeable and aware so that they don't do the same thing next time?


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

Shihtier Indeed!

~ Ziggy (Yorkshire/Shih-tzu)

**rescue pup, for whom I make no excuses but this one**


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

MariJoy said:


> Shihtier Indeed!
> 
> ~ Ziggy (Yorkshire/Shih-tzu)
> 
> **rescue pup, for whom I make no excuses but this one**


haha mines a York Shiht!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

the thing that gets me is why people have such an issue w/ the "names" given to these mixes......for as long as i have known dogs (all my 50+ yrs) there have been Cockapoo's, Peekapoo's, Schnoodle's, etc.....i understand the idea of they're not "a breed" but isn't it just easier to say "it's a Schnoodle, Border/Lab, Border/Jack....."? if the person asking doesn't know the different breeds then you can elaborate....

(personally, i like the CardBordBox  .....Cardigan Corgi/Border Collie/Boxer)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am always curious as to what people are thinking when they toss certain breeds together to create a mix. In most cases I would bet it is just "I have a Shih Tzu, and I have a Min Pin, let's toss them together." Not much deep thought in the decision. Not much concern as to what characteristics might come out in the mix or whether or not it will even be a healthy mix. As long as people are willing to dig deep into their pocket to pay for these mixes, there will be more created. I personally hate all the silly names because it is my opinion that sometimes the only thought in the creation was in the name, not the outcome.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Inga said:


> I am always curious as to what people are thinking when they toss certain breeds together to create a mix. In most cases I would bet it is just "I have a Shih Tzu, and I have a Min Pin, let's toss them together." Not much deep thought in the decision. Not much concern as to what characteristics might come out in the mix or whether or not it will even be a healthy mix. As long as people are willing to dig deep into their pocket to pay for these mixes, there will be more created. I personally hate all the silly names because it is my opinion that sometimes the only thought in the creation was in the name, not the outcome.


I feel like a lot of the silly mixes come from accidental litters and then people want to make money off of them so they give them the names to try and sell them easier. People see an ad on craigslist for min pin/shih tzu mix puppies and another one for Pintzu puppies, the Pintzu's might sell easier because they have a cute name. I don't think they should do that but I can see the reasoning in it. Not that I'm saying there aren't people out there who intentionally breed them together because I know there are plenty who do. But the "breeders" seem to focus more on the poodle mixes, not that that's any better at all but it does make a little more sense to go for the non shedding mixes to me anyways. I still can't figure out the reasoning in why the mixes like Puggles have become so popular with "breeders" though. 

A lot of people who use the names for their dogs seem to actually have gotten their dogs from a rescue or shelter and just say it as a joke or because its easier to say. For me if someone were to ask what breed Paisley is I would say yorkie/shih tzu mix but I might then say we call her a york shiht for fun. I don't have any problem with the names being used just for fun but I do with breeders selling them with these names as if they were a breed.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

tirluc said:


> the thing that gets me is why people have such an issue w/ the "names" given to these mixes......for as long as i have known dogs (all my 50+ yrs) there have been Cockapoo's, Peekapoo's, Schnoodle's, etc.....i understand the idea of they're not "a breed" but isn't it just easier to say "it's a Schnoodle, Border/Lab, Border/Jack....."? if the person asking doesn't know the different breeds then you can elaborate....
> 
> (*personally, i like the CardBordBox  .....Cardigan Corgi/Border Collie/Boxer)*


OMG...I would so love to have a dog I could call that! Priceless. I guess Butch could be called a Chirt (chi/JRT mix)...those Chi's (like poodles and labs) really get around don't they!?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

flipgirl said:


> Well, now that the OP now knows that her dog is not a breed and will probably never post a.question again in fear of ridicule, we can now move on can't we? Yes there are people who don't do their research (I was one of them - 'was' being the.operative word), bit isn't the purpose of a.dog forum to educate and inform others about these four-legged creatures we love so dearly? You clearly have the knowledge so why not dispense it like the wise people you are? When I didn't know any better(as a result, I have a dog commonly called a 'Schichon', 'Zuchon', or 'Teddy bear' but I call her my beautiful mutt or my.Shih-Tzu Bichon), I came across another forum amd left it because they were so rude and mean to those with such questions like the OP's. Then I found this forum and found that people were more civil and more willing to inform. I have learned a lot from this forum so why not invite those like me and the OP to do the same? I agree that some breeders like to convince their buyers that 'Rottapoo' is a breed and some of the names are just plain ridiculous but hey maybe we can convert the naive to more knowledgeable and aware so that they don't do the same thing next time?


So, saying "it's not a breed, it's a mix" is being uncivil? And when the title is "any Pintzu owners out there?" the poster is just asking for most of the responses he/she gets. Nothing infuriates me more than these names being made up, CHIWEENIE being the one I hate the most. It's a Chi/Doxie mix. Quit making up stupid names. It's a mutt!


----------



## Babylouie (May 2, 2012)

Hey i actually have a what they call a "PinTzu" i will post a picture so you all can see him  His name is Louie and he now is 10 weeks old ..i love my little goof ball haha


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

flipgirl said:


> I came across another forum amd left it because they were so rude and mean to those with such questions like the OP's. Then I found this forum and found that people were more civil and more willing to inform.


Really?  I find this one to be exactly the same as every other dog forum out there. Nothing but doodle this, small dog syndrome that, but you better not talk bad about Pits even though we'll insult your little dogs to no end. The only forums that I would categorize as remotely civil are the breed specific forums. I read this one purely for entertainment, for real information and civil/objective opinions from other dog owners I go to a Shih Tzu specific forum. I take what I read here with a grain of salt.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> Really?  I find this one to be exactly the same as every other dog forum out there. Nothing but doodle this, small dog syndrome that, but you better not talk bad about Pits even though we'll insult your little dogs to no end. The only forums that I would categorize as remotely civil are the breed specific forums. I read this one purely for entertainment, for real information and civil/objective opinions from other dog owners I go to a Shih Tzu specific forum. I take what I read here with a grain of salt.


This was mildly amusing. Am I mistaken in thinking that the difference between 
"Don't call my shihpoo a mutt, because it isnt!" 
and 
"Don't call all pit bulls aggressive, because they arent!"

is that one statement is true, and one statement is not? I would cite this as the reason that we "insult little dogs to no end" while "not talking bad about pits," but maybe I'm missing something here. Are we supposed to simply ignore a statement that is false, even though it is repeatedly cited as true? Do elaborate.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

It's not a breed. But I bet he is a cute little mix.



allenmorgan said:


> my puppy. Moe, is a Pintzu. half minpin half shitzu. anyone heard of this breed or have one? he will be 2 next month and literally has become my child. could NOT do without him.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> Really?  I find this one to be exactly the same as every other dog forum out there. Nothing but doodle this, small dog syndrome that, but you better not talk bad about Pits even though we'll insult your little dogs to no end. The only forums that I would categorize as remotely civil are the breed specific forums. I read this one purely for entertainment, for real information and civil/objective opinions from other dog owners I go to a Shih Tzu specific forum. I take what I read here with a grain of salt.


I don't know any one that I frequently talk to from this forum that would insult small dogs any sooner than I would insult Pits. My friends from DF own Pits and I respect them, and I own a wee Dachshund and they respect me.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a bunch of friends on this forum. Many of them own big dogs, some of them own pits, and none of them have ever insulted my papillon. I've found that when "big dogs vs. little dogs" arguments crop up (which is pretty rare), there are only a few people saying uninformed and insulting things, and they're usually not regulars.


----------



## Mjjk3 (Oct 11, 2012)

allenmorgan said:


> my puppy. Moe, is a Pintzu. half minpin half shitzu. anyone heard of this breed or have one? he will be 2 next month and literally has become my child. could NOT do without him.


I also have a pin tzu ( I know not a recognized breed) but the cutest non breed she is my baby and the most lovable dog ever!!


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Babylouie said:


> Hey i actually have a what they call a "PinTzu" i will post a picture so you all can see him  His name is Louie and he now is 10 weeks old ..i love my little goof ball haha


I'd love to see an updated photo of Louie. He has a wire coat (which is predictable with this mix) and I'd love to see how that has come in and how he has changed as he has grown.

SOB


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Pictures please,I bet he is cute..I use to have a min pin and a shitzu so I bet it is adorable.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

flipgirl said:


> Well, now that the OP now knows that her dog is not a breed and will probably never post a.question again in fear of ridicule, we can now move on can't we? Yes there are people who don't do their research (I was one of them - 'was' being the.operative word), bit isn't the purpose of a.dog forum to educate and inform others about these four-legged creatures we love so dearly? You clearly have the knowledge so why not dispense it like the wise people you are? When I didn't know any better(as a result, I have a dog commonly called a 'Schichon', 'Zuchon', or 'Teddy bear' but I call her my beautiful mutt or my.Shih-Tzu Bichon), I came across another forum amd left it because they were so rude and mean to those with such questions like the OP's. Then I found this forum and found that people were more civil and more willing to inform. I have learned a lot from this forum so why not invite those like me and the OP to do the same? I agree that some breeders like to convince their buyers that 'Rottapoo' is a breed and some of the names are just plain ridiculous but hey maybe we can convert the naive to more knowledgeable and aware so that they don't do the same thing next time?



I agree,when I first started reading this thread and the terrible insults I thought..this is just mean for no reason at all(not saying there is reasons to be mean to anyone)


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I agree,when I first started reading this thread and the terrible insults I thought..this is just mean for no reason at all(not saying there is reasons to be mean to anyone)


If you consider the statement that a mix is not a breed to be a terrible insult, you may have a difficult time here. At any rate, this thread is over a year old, the OP has not posted in almost that long, and I think it's probably time to shut this down.


----------

